# OnStar help?



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Im not a CTD owner but just Google'n the Code shows #3 Glow Plug Circuit Fault. 

This diagnostic trouble code (DTC) is a generic powertrain code. It is considered generic because it applies to all makes and models of vehicles (1996-newer), although specific repair steps may be slightly different depending on the model. This code relates to the device diesels use to heat the cylinder head for a few seconds when attempting to start a cold engine called a glow plug. A diesel relies entirely on the momentary high level of heat through compression to spontaneously ignite the fuel. The glow plug in the #3 cylinder has failed.

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0673
Copyright OBD-Codes.com


----------



## jeffreyc (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you. It hasn't gone off in probably a dozen start stop cycles.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Do you have a Bluetooth ODB Reader? I use TorquePro on my tablet and it makes CEL Diagnosis so easy, Plus all the other things you can do.


----------

